# Kindle Fire durability



## tombielawski (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, Im in the process of negotiations (with myself) over whether to upgrade from my K2 to the Touch or Fire. I know they are worlds apart. Battery life is probably my biggest hold back.

BUT.... how does the Fire hold up to bumps and scrapes? I'm a clutz. I bought that hard plastic shell from M-Edge for my K2 because I've dropped it a bunch. Are there any good sturdy cases for the Fire? 

If you've had an "oopsie" with yours, has Kindle customer service been helpful?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any reports of anyone dropping theirs. There's always a square trade warranty. I'd recommend a good cover, the Fire seems sturdy enough, but a good cover would provide some shock absorption.

Battery life compared to an eInk device is terrible, several hours vs several days or weeks. About what I expected for the device, however. I generally plug it in overnight.

Betsy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Concur with Betsy. . . .dropping is never going to be healthy for a device, so get a good case or cover. . .there are several available and more coming all the time.  And if you use it often, you'll probably need to charge it nearly every night.

But also consider, if you're coming from eInk, that the Fire is NOT. . . .that's definitely a concern for some people.  There are alternate 'text color' options and the device can be dimmed -- there are even alternate typefaces available via the Fire Kindle 'app'. . . .but it is NOT eInk.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

If you want to know about the Kindle Fire's durability, here's a link to a drop and scratch test: http://blogkindle.com/tag/drop-test/

In addition to the blog entry, there is a YouTube video.

I would not recommend trying this on your own.


----------



## tombielawski (Nov 25, 2011)

RDaneel54 said:


> If you want to know about the Kindle Fire's durability, here's a link to a drop and scratch test: http://blogkindle.com/tag/drop-test/
> 
> In addition to the blog entry, there is a YouTube video.
> 
> I would not recommend trying this on your own.


Whoa! Thanks for that link. That is really cool! I'm impressed by the durability of the Gorilla Glass, that you can gouge it with a screwdriver. Alas, battery life is going to be the deal breaker. I just can't handle the idea of charging it every night. Kindle Touch wins.

Thanks for the information. You've helped me make my decision.


----------

